# Nuda



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ho messo come sfondo del pc di casa una mia foto erotica particolarmente figa.
L'ho fatta ieri.
Devo dire che non sembro nemmeno io.
La nuova app che ho scaricato di foto per il cell è una figata.

Sono nuda, corpo intero, senza viso ma di fianco quindi si vedono solo le mcrotette di profilo (più che altro i chiodi si vedono:unhappy::mrgreen e le linee del corpicciatolo da 70enne.



Chissà cosa dice Mattia appena apre il pc.









Ma la domanda è:
Si accorgerà del cambio?

Prima c'era Belen...




Gli conviene accorgersene o faccio un bordello.


----------



## gas (19 Febbraio 2013)

se anche tu hai farfallina, magari non se ne accorge :up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

pics or didn't happen

:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

l'ho fatto anche io un pò di tempo fa...
come risposta:
ma sei tu?????
photo shop fa miracoli eh!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

postala almeno giudichiamo :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt7433 ha detto:
			
		

> postala almeno giudichiamo :mrgreen:


impossibile.
Mi verreste dietro come delle fottute piattole!

ha ragione luna 
fotosciop fa veri miracoli!!!

Infatti nel blog erotico che ho sto facendo sfracelli con le mie foto nuda!
Le microtette e i chiodi attirano di bestia!
:festa::dito:


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena;bt7432 ha detto:
			
		

> l'ho fatto anche io un pò di tempo fa...
> come risposta:
> ma sei tu?????
> photo shop fa miracoli eh!


Ti dirò...fisicamente sono io...certo..sembra che abbia il culo marmoreo ma..alla fine...

Vediamo cosa dice!


----------



## babsi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ma l'avete passato tutti il periodo invio foto erotiche e pornazze al partner arrapato?
Dio che divertimento!
Specialmente se lui ricambiava e dovevi aprirle magari mentre eri nell'autobus, affollatissimo, con la tua amica che ti parlava e tu che facevi finta di nulla cercando di nascondere la risatina da maniaca che inevitabilmente ti veniva fuori...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi;bt7436 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma l'avete passato tutti il periodo invio foto erotiche e pornazze al partner arrapato?
> Dio che divertimento!
> Specialmente se lui ricambiava e dovevi aprirle magari mentre eri nell'autobus, affollatissimo, con la tua amica che ti parlava e tu che facevi finta di nulla cercando di nascondere la risatina da maniaca che inevitabilmente ti veniva fuori...:carneval:



allora. Premetto che non ho mai avuto il trip delle foto.
Le porcate le ho sempre scritte.


Quando ho dovuto traviare Manager che non cedeva, mi sono fatta una foto nuda, ma non si vedeva nulla. Solo linee.
E da li basta.

Da qualche tempo però...non so.
Mi intrippa.
E visto che non faccio niente di male ho deciso di esplorare questa cosa.
:mrgreen:


In sostanza sto facendo quello che non ho fatto da gIovine!
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

